# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  علامك منت طايقني..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعد المحبه , علامك مانت طايقني ؟*
*وانا على خبرك أشواقي هي أشواقي* 


*اسلوبك اليوم يقتلني ويحرقني*
*سؤال ؟ ابسألك وين اسلوبك الراقي !*



*حتى كلامك معي بلحيل مقلقني*
*والشك في داخلي ماعاد ينطاقي* 


*ان كان قصدك تقول إرحل وفارقني !*
*برحل ولكن مصير الحي متلاقي* 


*وان كان قصدك تغلا وانت عاشقني ؟*
*ابشرك ماتغير شي بعماقي* 


*وان كنت تمزح ؟ أمانه معك روقني*
*تراي مكسور خاطر وانكسر ساقي*


*بس بصراحه , من الآخر وصدقني*
*صدمتني واستراحت . هقوة الهاقي*


*ياليتك تحس بحساس ٍ مضايقني*
*وياليت تقرى كلام ٍ داخل احداقي* 


*حلمك منول ! في هالدنيا تحققني*
*واليوم في بحر غدرك ناوي اغراقي !* 


*والحظ الاقشر يوم إنه فيك علقني*
*خلاني دايم على شوفتك مشتاقي* 


*علمتني كيف ( أحبك ) لاتوهقني*
*علمني ( أنسى ) ولا تستكثر الباقي*


*كنت احسب إنك اذا جيتك تعانقني*
*أثريك لا طايق ٍ شوفي ولا إعناقي*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-30-2011), 

بحر الشوق (11-04-2011), 

زهرة الريف (05-31-2011)

----------


## بحر الشوق

شكر لك الاختيار المميز ..


دمتي بالف خير وعافية ..



بحر

----------

